# Alte Spiele unter Vista x64



## potzblitz (11. Oktober 2008)

Warum funktionieren einige ältere Spiel unter Vista x64 problemlos und andere nicht ??? Bestes Beispiel für mich Star Trek Bridge Commander, was ohne Probleme funktioniert und Star Wars Rogue Squadron 3D nicht geht  

Wie kann das sein


----------



## ufopizza (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Alte Siele unter Vista x64*

microsoft hat doch dieses compatibility center 
wenn kein emu und nix hilft installier doch windows xp als 2. betriebssystem. klingt zwar sch..... aber meistens ist das die einzige chance

Windows Vista Compatibility Center


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Alte Siele unter Vista x64*

Liegt eigentlich nur an 2 Dingen, das ein Spiel nicht unter Vista geht:

a) mieserabler, veralteter Kopierschutz, ohne 64bit Treiber
b) 16bit Code...

Rogue Squadron wird soch vermutlich garnicht erst installieren lassen, oder??

Gleiches gilt auch bei Tie-Fighter 95, das lässt sich auch nicht installieren, wenn mans aber erstmal irgendwie auf HDD bekommen hat, kann mans ganz problemlos unter 64bit OSsen zocken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Alte Siele unter Vista x64*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Liegt eigentlich nur an 2 Dingen, das ein Spiel nicht unter Vista geht:
> 
> a) mieserabler, veralteter Kopierschutz, ohne 64bit Treiber
> b) 16bit Code...
> ...


 
Also, die uralten Wing Commander Spiele laufen ohne Probleme unter Vista x64.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Alte Siele unter Vista x64*

Dumm ist es nur wenn der Sound spinnt.

Max Payne kann man z.B. nur noch mit einer Creative-Soundkarte spielen da ohne Alchemy Schicht im Schacht ist.


----------

